# GAS Ghost XV



## Bow Rider

Looked into it after reading this post earlier. Hadn't heard of it. My guess is that BCY didn't originally do this themselves for a reason. Maybe because any more than 20% vectran with sk99 is overkill? BCY didn't just leave x99 at 17% like the old bcyx. I'm guessing they did some testing. 
I doubt it would hurt anything, but might not be any better than x99 or 452. You'll have to let us know how it goes.


----------



## Archerbruce

Eric from Gas said that 452x was the most stable string material. 
X99 has the highest grade of dyneema, but Gas wanted a string material that more closely resembled 452x in percentage of Dynemma to Vectram.
So they had BCY produce a proprietary blend of the sk99 Dynneema and Vectran just for them.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Ghost is x99 in white. We can all make them










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bow Rider

Not really. X-99 is 20% vectran. Ghost is 33% vectran. I doubt anyone would notice the difference, but to say thay are the same is BS. Besides, the string in the pic is white, black, and green. Not all white. 
I made some strings with x99. Pulled 59# on first install. Shot it in for two weeks. Still pulls 59#. I don't see a need for more vectran than what BCY is putting in x99.


----------



## highwaynorth

The GAS Ghost XV string material is only 15% vectran. What do you think the roman numerals XV equal?


----------



## Bow Rider

highwaynorth said:


> The GAS Ghost XV string material is only 15% vectran. What do you think the roman numerals XV equal?


Really? When I watched the video about it on GAS's website, he seemed to be saying it was sk99 dyneema with the same 33% vectran as in 452x. 
I'll have to go rewatch it.


----------



## Bow Rider

Yup. Rewatched the video. In it Eric says 2/3 sk99, 1/3 vectran. Never mentioned what the "XV" means.
Of course he also said x99 is "sub 20% vectran" yet BCY says it is right at 20%. 

Maybe someone from GAS or BCY will pop on this thread and sort it out?


----------



## highwaynorth

I believe it was on Greg Pooles facebook page were he did some videos changing the strings on his bows over to GAS XV
where he mentioned what the XV stands for.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Ok fine.. here is an all white I did. Ghost!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2X_LUNG

does that classify as ghost now?


----------



## Bow Rider

2X_LUNG said:


> does that classify as ghost now?


hehe!
Probably not, but run with it! 
I doubt that the ghost performs any better than x99. I think GAS just wants to have something special. 
Remember, they had to ask BCY to special make this stuff for them. Why didn't BCY just do this from the beginning? I bet BCY tested different vectran/sk99 blends and found that 20% vectran is ideal, so that's what they did. 
Your "ghost" strings are probably actually better than the real thing. Less vectran will last longer.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

My 2x-ghost 2.0 set I just finished up. Haha









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2X_LUNG

My phantom series string. Lol








Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jwilken808

never used but have heard great things


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

It's not an exclusive material. It's just Bcy 454. Sk99 dyneema is only available in an 800 denier so X99 and 454 share the same amount of Dyneema. 800 denier sk99 + 200 denier Vectran gives you the 80/20 blend. 800 denier sk99 + 400 denier Vectran gives you a 67/33 blend. Bcy doesn't make exclusive materials.


----------



## Bow Rider

Yea, I just noticed 454 on lancaster. I don't think it was there a week or two ago. And BCY's website doesn't list it yet.


----------



## FlyingWatchmake

Damn it, yet another material to keep in stock... does this mean that 452x is being discontinued? (Of 2 minds whether that’d be a good thing)

T


----------



## highwaynorth

FlyingWatchmake said:


> Damn it, yet another material to keep in stock... does this mean that 452x is being discontinued? (Of 2 minds whether that’d be a good thing)
> 
> T


I would assume so. Why would you want a string material that has the same percentage of vectran with a lower quality SK75 dyneema
instead of SK99?


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Bow Rider said:


> Yea, I just noticed 454 on lancaster. I don't think it was there a week or two ago. And BCY's website doesn't list it yet.


Are you now on board that the ghost isnt "exclusive " to them? Like I said, anyone can make a ghost set if you wanna call it that. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

